# Wanting to sell my wheels and tires



## A4GTOMAJOR (Oct 21, 2009)

I am wanting to sell my wheels because I'm wanting slicks. The are petrol vengeance wheels with nitto invo tires I spent approx 2400 for wheels and tires I'm looking to get 1800 for them. They are black with a stainless steel lip. I haven't even had them for a year yet also I took them off for the winter. Estimated 60% tread in rear and 80% tread in the front. I have pictures, just ask if you want to see them.

Specs:
Rear-265mm 18in. 
Front-240mm 18in.


----------

